# Evolution table saw



## Dil (10 Sep 2020)

Hi all, looking at a first table saw and the Rage 5S seems to fit my constrained budget. Screwfix seem the cheapest at £250, but they are now showing a R255PTS for £200 as an introductory offer (£50 off until next January). On comparison it is identical to the 5S, except the motor is 1600W instead of 1800W, so is this to be the replacement does anyone know? In which case are there any drawbacks that aren't obvious? Thanks for any input.


----------



## shed9 (10 Sep 2020)

Dil said:


> Hi all, looking at a first table saw and the Rage 5S seems to fit my constrained budget. Screwfix seem the cheapest at £250, but they are now showing a R255PTS for £200 as an introductory offer (£50 off until next January). On comparison it is identical to the 5S, except the motor is 1600W instead of 1800W, so is this to be the replacement does anyone know? In which case are there any drawbacks that aren't obvious? Thanks for any input.


I suspect they are similar in spec, use the same frame and plastics and are just aiming at different markets. I don't know anything of their table saws but I also suspect given the similarities that they are probably the same wattage as well. Don't rely on a Screwfix description for specs, they are not always reliable for that.


----------



## Oddbod70 (10 Sep 2020)

Its basically a site saw. Most of the evolution stuff is semi-disposable light use trade kit.

don't get me wrong, I have some of it (circ saw, whacker and concrete saw) and its great when used within its capabilities.

I’d guess you‘d be very happy with it as a starter saw, but want to upgrade in a couple of years. There are certainly worse out there.


----------



## Stuart64 (15 Sep 2020)

Hi All

Just to let you know, I contacted Evolution to ask the differences between the R255pts and the Rage 5-s and this is the reply I received from them. 

Good Morning Stuart,



Screwfix are not supplying the Rage 5-S as they do now have their own exclusive model the R255PTS.



Main differences between the units:

The dust hose is not supplied with the R255PTS and does need to be purchased separately. The left hand side of the table does not extend out of the box, as on the Rage 5-S, parts would need to be purchased separately if this function was required. We do not have these currently however to supply. The rip fence adjusting plate has been changed to being plastic.



Everywhere other than Screwfix will still have the Rage5-S as this is still a current model.

Hope this helps everyone. 

Stuart


----------



## Warksworker (9 Oct 2021)

Thanks Stuart64, saved me a lot of work. I too was looking to the Rage 5s and saw the R255PTS as a more cost effective (cheaper) solution. The info you got from Evolution has saved me buying, what I would consider to be, a disappointing alternative.

Glad to say I have bought my 5-S and part way through assembly.

Thanks again for your research.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2021)

Dil said:


> Hi all, looking at a first table saw and the Rage 5S seems to fit my constrained budget. Screwfix seem the cheapest at £250, but they are now showing a R255PTS for £200 as an introductory offer (£50 off until next January). On comparison it is identical to the 5S, except the motor is 1600W instead of 1800W, so is this to be the replacement does anyone know? In which case are there any drawbacks that aren't obvious? Thanks for any input.


I cannot see how it is worth twice the price of the titan table saw? 

If I were you I'd either spend a little bit more for a Metabo TKHS315C or a second hand cast iron saw like a kity, aximinster, charnwood or older UK made saw. 

Cheers James


----------

